# HIGHLAND PONIES IN THE SOUTH but where?



## SueClark1 (13 July 2007)

For 3 years,  We have been back and forth to Scotland looking for a county std Highland pony mare, or a cracking col.   Sadly we were shown some aweful examples, that were not county standard at all, a five year old mare, riding school type large head, nothing about it at all £8,000 well we almost fainted, but the RDA pay this for them because they need large ponies, and these ponies are very short in supply.

We travelled to many studs to hear, well I don't really know if I want to sell her.   I have two other buyers interested  and the pony will be gone in a few days... and they usually were.
They have rose tinted glasses thats for sure and they think we have deep pockets or we are stupid..

So where are all the county standard Highland Ponies?

Well, after going to the South of England show, saw a pony with the confirmation we want and they found him in Horse  &amp; Hound. 
A stud in Surrey, and they had just what we wanted right under our noses.  could have saved about £1500 on travelling and B &amp; B oooh
How did we miss that!!! pays to read more thoroughly!!!!


----------



## eventrider23 (13 July 2007)

Livery at my yard has just got a new Highland 4yr old mare and she is EXQUISITE!!  She shows at County level and was sent in this are to school and sell on and suffice to say she is no longer going anywhere!!!  I have to say...I'm not usually a huge Highland fan BUT this mare is something else and if they continue putting the right work in then she is going places!  

So - they are out there down here in Sussex....just got to keep your eyes open and try word of mouth as the really good ones are rarely advertised in public mags.


----------



## Anastasia (13 July 2007)

When going to Scotland to look did you come as far as Aberdeenshire??  There is an excellent Highland Pony Stud in our area that does very well at shows.


----------



## lastresort (13 July 2007)

There is a breeder near me they are called Brownbread. they also are a horse rescue but specialise in show highlands. They are in a place called Ashburnham. Look them up on the net as i know they will help.

Hope this helps


----------



## the watcher (13 July 2007)

Brownbread have some nice smaller Highlands.

The Highland Pony Society and Highland Pony Enthusiasts Club are the best sources of information


----------



## dunthing (14 July 2007)

Nashend highland ponies in Bisley, just outside Stroud. Balmoral Dee, my boys sire, stands there  (The Queens stallion) and they breed beautiful ponies. Both mine have come fom there. Its run by Clive and Penny smith.


----------



## the watcher (14 July 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
Nashend highland ponies in Bisley, just outside Stroud. Balmoral Dee, my boys sire, stands there  (The Queens stallion) and they breed beautiful ponies. Both mine have come fom there. Its run by Clive and Penny smith. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Is where the rather beautiful dun in my sig will be going for her next Highland husband, I think


----------



## Anastasia (14 July 2007)

There is a Highland Pony breeder in Aberdeenshire who's stock do very well.  His name is Gordon Towns.  Has some cracking ponys!


----------



## moon_drop (15 July 2007)

Anastasia right the best place to get a highlands is the north of scotland and the highlands, We have the best studs up here for highlands. Worth caming up for the right pony!
Here same links for you to have a look at 

http://www.glenbruar.co.uk/index.html

http://ormistonhighlands.com/   she is a member on here i think 

http://www.blaircastletrekking.co.uk/ they have lovely pony's don't know if the sell many but worth a look

There is the Balmoral highland ponies owned by the queen and the is ones that are at the castle of May owned By Prince charles I think!?! used to be the queen mums I could be wrong!!!!

There is also a man called John Reid and his ponys are some of the best up here they win alot.

Also its worth having a look on here once a week 
http://www.bises.org/scotequest/viewads2...14&amp;typ=Sell

Hope You find one soon as they lovely horses I love ours to bits!!!!


----------

